# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Помогите с молитвами.

## Владимир14

Предыстория. Однажды я попал к одному мусульманину-целителю, ему точно за 40, может даже за 50, хорошо выглядит. Я не ожидал, что меня к нему привезут и когда понял, в чем дело, просто отказался разговаривать. Тогда он сел в машину и сказал, что помолится.
Он молился на неизвестном языке, я понимал только слово Аллах,молитва была довольно долгой и он повторял ее несколько раз.
Мне это очень понравилось, но насколько мне известно, в ИСККОН есть только маха-мантра, гуру-пранамы, вечерние и утренние службы.
Я хотел бы выбрать для себя небольшую немаленькую молитву и молиться ей, скажите, может есть что-то традиционное, чего я не знаю? Если нет, предложите свой вариант.
Я подумывал о Нрисимха-каваче, но увидел там 30 стихов, мне надо меньше.
Есть вариант
(Ом кшраум- что это такое, надо повторять?)
уграм вирам маха-вишнум
джвалантам сарвато мукхам
нрисимхам бхишанам бхадрам
мритйур мритйум намами ахам

Сколько раз можно повторить эту мантру, есть какое-нибудь рекомендуемое число?
А еще, подумайте, может есть молитва по-больше, которую я мог бы повторять?

"Перед повторением Нрисимха маха-мантры три раза предложите поклоны Господу Нрисимхадеву: ом намо бхагавате нарасимхайа.

 Затем скажите о цели воспевания -попросите Господа Нрисимхадева устранить препятствия на пути: как внутренние — в наших сердцах и взаимоотношениях, так и внешние."

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Мы в ИСККОН действуем осмысленно. Махамантра так называется потому, что это действительно великая песнь освобождения, она в высшей степени эффективна и для ее повторения не требуется особая квалификация. Я не вполне понимаю, для чего нужна ни большая, ни маленькая традиционная молитва?

Буду рад ответить на Ваш вопрос после его уточнения.

----------

